# Fishing at Saltfork



## mjgood (Nov 20, 2007)

We are heading down for our annual deer hunting trip and thought about fishing. Any reports on the bite? Carppie, Muskie, Saugeye? Any help would be great...


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm hoping to get on the water Thursday morning, Friday and Saturday so hopefully I'll find something. Which days are you thinking about fishing?


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I was out a week-ago Friday and we got a few Saugeyes with Vibes. Couple of friends were there Sunday and only got 1 small one. There were 3 boats at the Morning Glory ramp Monday afternoon when I went by. They are still dropping the lake for winter draw down and it is getting low. Be careful when you put in that you dont drop off the end of the ramps.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Would the ramp by the cabins be better to launch at than Morning Glory?


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

That was the only ramp you could put in at when they had it drawn down for the dam repair. You just have to watch you dont drop off the end, if you do its big trouble. You may also have trouble getting a larger boat back on the trailer. If you put in at the Morning Glory ramp you may want to use your trolling motor to get out in deeper water.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

I didn't get the chance to get out this morning but I will be heading out tomorrow afternoon. I called the park office on Wednesday and I was told the lake was only 6 inches low... hopefully the person I talked to knew what they were talking about.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I have fished there since it opened and it is lower than 6in. LOL May be out there Friday afternoon and def. be out Saturday. They say it will be 47 degrees Saturday.


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

im going down tmw too.it should be some good fishing.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

We will be putting in at the cabin ramp and will be in a 18ft.Champion with a 150 Merc. on the back if you see me come say hello. I have yet to meet anyone on this site. We will be after the Saugeyes only.


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

well be in a 17ft v-guide bass tracker and were puttin in at morning glory.were fishin for anything that hits


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Got out on the water for a few hours this evening and had a little luck. I launched at the cabins and fished mainly that stretch of the lake. I caught about a dozen fish in the 2 hours I was there, but the largest Saugeye was 15", so I didn't keep anything. I definitely think the fish were in there, I just do not have much knowledge on that part of the lake.

Hopefully I can get out again tomorrow afternoon, but I might be winterizing the boat instead


----------

